# Porcelain dish???



## Gigster (Nov 3, 2004)

And a closeup!


----------



## David E (Nov 6, 2004)

Do you know anything about it, does it have a trade mark on back. It is beautiful and looks old. Would like to reseach it it you have more information as have never seen one like it. Picture is confusing, at least to me, is it surounded by a fancy table cloth.
 Dave  Ok now seen your other picture of the dish that is footed, Maker Mark?


----------



## Gigster (Nov 6, 2004)

David,  Thanks for the reply and sorry for the confusion.  My original post about this piece was on 11/1 under the same title.  Still new at this and wasn't sure how to get the pictures included, so posted three times to get three pics (note the second post/pic on 11/2).  I've included the original pic again.  HOpe this helps!


----------



## Gigster (Nov 6, 2004)

David,  In the mean time, I've found something interesting on the bottom of the dish.  Wife says it's nothing;I say its worth lookin' at.  Here t'is.  Gtta' look close; looks like a birds head with a wing on the right.


----------



## David E (Nov 8, 2004)

No that type of mark does not ring a bell, but will keep an eye out for it. A lot of ceramic that is not marked you can generally look and get an idea where it was made, but can't put a finger on that one. By looking at a picture and not holding and looking at it with a magnifying glass, it's hard to say, but yours looks more transfer printed than hand painted or maybe both. The scrolling looks almost like pewter, but I had a tea set from Bavaira that looks the same and it was silver(all over, nothing else) Anyway either way it is a nice bowl.
 Dave


----------



## David E (Nov 13, 2004)

Hello again try this site to locate your bowl, worth a try anyway.

 http://www.mygrannysatticantiques.com/html/pottery_porcelain_china_index.html

 Dave


----------

